# solved:Doofe Fragen, welche ein Anfänger einfach stellen muß

## ttyuser

Hallo,

ich habe einige Fragen zu Gentoo. Diese wurden warscheinlich alle schon beantwortet, nur sind die Dokumentationen einfach höllisch gigantisch, und ich habe leider net die Zeit, dies alles durchzugehen. Andererseits weiß ich garnicht, wonach ich suchen sollte.

Also, ich hatte schon SuSE, debian, ubuntu, kubuntu, fedora und pc-linux durchprobiert, wovon mir ubuntu am besten gefiel; schon aufgrund des enormen community-supports und bin nun bei Gentoo hängen geblieben. Irgendwie gefällt mir Gentoo. Bevor ich nun mein ubuntu plätte doch einige Fragen:

1. Installation:

Ich habe schon angefangen; von der minimal-install CD alles zu installieren. Alles prima per Anleitung gemacht. Funktionierte einwandfrei. Nachdem ich das System drauf hatte, und auch Booten konnte, hatte ich die USE-Flags nach meinem Geschmack gesetzt. Dannach wollte das System 200 Pakete installieren (obwohl ich nur emerge links eingab), was Stunden dauerte. Nach 2 dieser hatte ich abgebrochen... Ist es nun das gleiche, wenn ich die Pakete als GRP (also Networkless) installiere, dann die USE-Flags setze, und dann einfach ein Update mache, wie wenn ich gleich alles aus den Sourcen installiere? Sprich, ist das System am Ende das gleiche?

2. -O -Option in make.conf:

Was bedeuten diese Optimierungsstufen? Os für kleine größe. Und was machen O2, O3 anders als O1? Empfohlen ist -O2; als example vorgegeben ist -O3. Wo liegt da der Unterschied; was ist am Ende performanter?

3. -USE-Flags:

Welche sollte ich da als Desktop-User anwählen? Das Profil hatte ich schon auf Desktop-User umgestellt. Ich will gnome (also gtk) verwenden, aber auch z.B. KPovModeller, was ja bekanntlich QT3 (oder 4?) benötigt. Ich will auch kompletten Multimedia-Support wie DVD-lesen, MP3 usw... Auch Avidemux muß drauf, also auch FFMPEG. Ich kann nur mit den Technischen Dingen wie SSL, SSE2, evo, 3DNow usw nicht viel anfangen. Ich will logischerweise Evolution nutzen, auch SSE2 hat mein Prozessor, SSL sollte bei email und web standart sein. Muß es deswegen extra angegeben werden?

4. Kernel-Kompilierung:

Sollte ich die "Eigenschaften" fest einbinden, oder als Module ladbar machen? Also: [*] oder [M]?

5. Multimedia + others:

Ich habe einige Software, für die es kein Sourcecode gibt, wie den Adobe Flashplayer, Java,... usw. Geht dies mit Gentoo, obwohl es da keinen Sourcecode für gibt? Kann man dies installieren? Am besten per Portage? Und: wie sieht es mit den codecs aus? MP3, mpeg, xvid, divx, libdvdcss? Gibt es das? Gibt es auch Installationstutorials wie bei ubuntu?

6. Welches Dateisystem?

Gibt es neuere Tests von Dateisystemen? Einerseits will ich mit 1-3 kb großen Dateien (und viele von der Sorte) operieren, andererseits auch große Iso's verwalten (700MB). Ich habe nur 20GB Festplatte, also gibt's nur ein root. Der tmp bzw. var/tmp füllt sich ja gerne mal beim rippen von CD's auf... Und dies kann ich leider nicht voraussehen.

Tja, das waren jetzt viele Fragen, z.t. auch ziemlich doofe, ich hoffe trotzdem, dass mir einer professionell helfen kann. Vielen Dank im vorraus.Last edited by ttyuser on Wed Feb 13, 2008 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirro

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Sprich, ist das System am Ende das gleiche?

 

Praktisch ja, theoretisch könnten sich noch die CFLAGS oder andere Kleinigkeiten unterscheiden.

Aber generell konvergiert jedes System über kurz oder lang auf das gleiche Ergebnis.

 *Quote:*   

> Und was machen O2, O3 anders als O1? Empfohlen ist -O2; als example vorgegeben ist -O3. Wo liegt da der Unterschied; was ist am Ende performanter?

 

Kann man keine Eindeutige Antwort drauf geben. Generell würde ich bei der Empfehlung bleiben.

Ausführliche details zu den genauen Optimierungen, die die O* vornehmen gibt es in der man-page vom gcc.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. -USE-Flags: Welche sollte ich da als Desktop-User anwählen?

 

Die Standards sind erstmal nicht schlecht. Wenn du neue Programme installierst, dann guck dir einfach mal was die so fuer flags haben und was du brauchen kannst und setz sie dann.

Wenn ein Programm nicht ohne Qt auskommt, dann wird es das auch auf jeden Fall benutzen. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen über USE-Flags zu machen.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Kernel-Kompilierung: Sollte ich die "Eigenschaften" fest einbinden, oder als Module ladbar machen? Also: [*] oder [M]?

 

Musst du selber wissen, da gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten. Ich kompiliere fast alles was ich brauche fest ein, dann ist es auf jeden Fall immer da.

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Multimedia + others:
> 
> Ich habe einige Software, für die es kein Sourcecode gibt, wie den Adobe Flashplayer, Java,... usw. Geht dies mit Gentoo, obwohl es da keinen Sourcecode für gibt? Kann man dies installieren? Am besten per Portage? Und: wie sieht es mit den codecs aus? MP3, mpeg, xvid, divx, libdvdcss? Gibt es das? Gibt es auch Installationstutorials wie bei ubuntu?

 

Alles da und installierbar. Mehr spoiler ich hier nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## Fuchs

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einige Fragen zu Gentoo. Diese wurden warscheinlich alle schon beantwortet, nur sind die Dokumentationen einfach höllisch gigantisch, und ich habe leider net die Zeit, dies alles durchzugehen. 
> 
> 

 

Dann wuerde ich mir eine Installation zu diesem Zeitpunkt gut ueberlegen. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Andererseits weiß ich garnicht, wonach ich suchen sollte.
> 
> Also, ich hatte schon SuSE, debian, ubuntu, kubuntu, fedora und pc-linux durchprobiert, wovon mir ubuntu am besten gefiel; schon aufgrund des enormen community-supports und bin nun bei Gentoo hängen geblieben. Irgendwie gefällt mir Gentoo. Bevor ich nun mein ubuntu plätte doch einige Fragen:
> ...

 

Frueher oder spaeter: ja. 

Aber an die paar Stunden gewoehnst Du Dich besser schon einmal, 

es sei denn Du wolltest die grossen Dinge (Firefox, Openoffice.arg, ...) 

alle als Binaerpaket haben. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. -O -Option in make.conf:
> 
> Was bedeuten diese Optimierungsstufen? Os für kleine größe. Und was machen O2, O3 anders als O1? Empfohlen ist -O2; als example vorgegeben ist -O3. Wo liegt da der Unterschied; was ist am Ende performanter?
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. -USE-Flags:
> 
> Welche sollte ich da als Desktop-User anwählen? Das Profil hatte ich schon auf Desktop-User umgestellt. Ich will gnome (also gtk) verwenden, aber auch z.B. KPovModeller, was ja bekanntlich QT3 (oder 4?) benötigt. Ich will auch kompletten Multimedia-Support wie DVD-lesen, MP3 usw... Auch Avidemux muß drauf, also auch FFMPEG. Ich kann nur mit den Technischen Dingen wie SSL, SSE2, evo, 3DNow usw nicht viel anfangen. Ich will logischerweise Evolution nutzen, auch SSE2 hat mein Prozessor, SSL sollte bei email und web standart sein. Muß es deswegen extra angegeben werden?
> ...

 

Kurz: das Desktop Profil ist relativ gut angepasst. 

Mach ein emerge --info, dann siehst Du was gesetzt ist und was nicht. 

Wenn Du bei einem einzelnen Paket siehst, dass eine zu viel / zu wenig gesetzt ist, 

dann nutzt Du die /etc/portage/package.use. Wenn Dir auffaellt, dass eine bestimmte Flag

immer/meistens falsch gesetzt ist, dann setzt Du diese global in der make.conf. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Kernel-Kompilierung:
> 
> Sollte ich die "Eigenschaften" fest einbinden, oder als Module ladbar machen? Also: [*] oder [M]?
> ...

 

Alles, dass beim Booten da sein muss (IDE Chipsatz, Dateisystem, CPU Zeugs) 

muss fest drin sein, wenn Du keine initrd haben willst (was Du nicht willst). 

Ansonsten: die gesunde Mischung macht es. 

Dinge wie Sound oder USB Gamepad Force Feedback mit Licht und Rauch

darf man imho gerne als Modul haben, da sich so der Kernel nicht aufblaest. 

Udev laedt so oder so die meisten Module korrekt von selber. 

Andere Dinge, wie wichtige Chipsatztreiber, 

grundlegende Netzwerkfunktionalitaeten etc. habe ich gerne fest drin. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Multimedia + others:
> 
> Ich habe einige Software, für die es kein Sourcecode gibt, wie den Adobe Flashplayer, Java,... usw. Geht dies mit Gentoo, obwohl es da keinen Sourcecode für gibt? Kann man dies installieren? Am besten per Portage? Und: wie sieht es mit den codecs aus? MP3, mpeg, xvid, divx, libdvdcss? Gibt es das? Gibt es auch Installationstutorials wie bei ubuntu?
> ...

 

packages.gentoo.org

www.gentoo-portage.com

man esearch, 

man emerge. 

Kurz: ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Welches Dateisystem?
> 
> Gibt es neuere Tests von Dateisystemen? Einerseits will ich mit 1-3 kb großen Dateien (und viele von der Sorte) operieren, andererseits auch große Iso's verwalten (700MB). Ich habe nur 20GB Festplatte, also gibt's nur ein root. Der tmp bzw. var/tmp füllt sich ja gerne mal beim rippen von CD's auf... Und dies kann ich leider nicht voraussehen.
> ...

 

Persoenliche Meinung: ext3. Laesst sich auch unter Windows prima lesen, 

ist ziemlich performant und eigentlich ohne grossen Magneten nicht tot zu bekommen. 

Nachteile sind, dass bei vielen kleinen Dateien andere Systeme schneller sind, 

und Dateien, die Du aus versehen geloescht hast, sehr schnell mal endgueltig weg sind. 

Aber dafuer hat man backups. 

Fuchs

----------

## nikaya

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Installation:
> 
> Sprich, ist das System am Ende das gleiche?

 

Ja

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. -O -Option in make.conf:
> 
> Was bedeuten diese Optimierungsstufen? Os für kleine größe. Und was machen O2, O3 anders als O1? Empfohlen ist -O2; als example vorgegeben ist -O3. Wo liegt da der Unterschied; was ist am Ende performanter?

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFLAGS

Mit "O2" machst Du nichts verkehrt,von "O3" wird abgeraten (siehe Link)

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. -USE-Flags:
> 
> Welche sollte ich da als Desktop-User anwählen? Das Profil hatte ich schon auf Desktop-User umgestellt. Ich will gnome (also gtk) verwenden, aber auch z.B. KPovModeller, was ja bekanntlich QT3 (oder 4?) benötigt. Ich will auch kompletten Multimedia-Support wie DVD-lesen, MP3 usw... Auch Avidemux muß drauf, also auch FFMPEG.

 

Das Desktop-Profil deckt eigentlich schon vieles ab.Nachträglich kannst Du Flags ja immer noch setzen (und mit --newuse neu kompilieren).

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Kernel-Kompilierung:
> 
> Sollte ich die "Eigenschaften" fest einbinden, oder als Module ladbar machen? Also: [*] oder [M]?

 

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.Ich z.B kompiliere vieles fest ein,andere machen es andersrum.

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Multimedia + others:
> 
> Ich habe einige Software, für die es kein Sourcecode gibt, wie den Adobe Flashplayer, Java,... usw. Geht dies mit Gentoo, obwohl es da keinen Sourcecode für gibt? Kann man dies installieren? Am besten per Portage? Und: wie sieht es mit den codecs aus? MP3, mpeg, xvid, divx, libdvdcss? Gibt es das? Gibt es auch Installationstutorials wie bei ubuntu?

 

Ja,ist mit Portage installierbar und verfügbar.

Anleitungen gibt es hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml?catid=desktop

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Index

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Welches Dateisystem?
> 
> Gibt es neuere Tests von Dateisystemen? Einerseits will ich mit 1-3 kb großen Dateien (und viele von der Sorte) operieren, andererseits auch große Iso's verwalten (700MB). Ich habe nur 20GB Festplatte, also gibt's nur ein root. Der tmp bzw. var/tmp füllt sich ja gerne mal beim rippen von CD's auf... Und dies kann ich leider nicht voraussehen.

 

Ext3 ist nie verkehrt und sehr robust.Mit Reiserfs gab es bei mir auch keinerlei Probleme.

----------

## musv

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Also, ich hatte schon SuSE, debian, ubuntu, kubuntu, fedora und pc-linux durchprobiert

 

Wenn du steif nach distrowatch.com vorgehst, dann hast du noch 'ne ganze Menge Distris vor Dir...

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 1. Installation:
> 
> Ich habe schon angefangen; von der minimal-install CD alles zu installieren. Alles prima per Anleitung gemacht. Funktionierte einwandfrei. Nachdem ich das System drauf hatte, und auch Booten konnte, hatte ich die USE-Flags nach meinem Geschmack gesetzt. Dannach wollte das System 200 Pakete installieren (obwohl ich nur emerge links eingab), was Stunden dauerte. Nach 2 dieser hatte ich abgebrochen... 

 

Gab's 'nen Grund dafür? D.h. Fehler oder irgendwas? Wenn du diverse Use-Flags gesetzt hast, mußt du zwangsläufig auch damit leben, daß Dein Gentoo die dafür benötigten Pakete installieren will. Und das kann schon mal etwas dauern. Als ich für 5 Jahren mit Gentoo angefangen hab, konnte ich meinen PII-400 da erstmal 'ne Woche lang in die Ecke stellen und compilieren lassen. Hat dafür einen Vorteil, wenn du im Winter Gentoo installierst, sparst du Heizkosten.

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist es nun das gleiche, wenn ich die Pakete als GRP (also Networkless) installiere, dann die USE-Flags setze, und dann einfach ein Update mache, wie wenn ich gleich alles aus den Sourcen installiere? Sprich, ist das System am Ende das gleiche?

 

Ja, es ist das gleiche. Btw. was ist GRP?

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 2. -O -Option in make.conf:
> 
> Was bedeuten diese Optimierungsstufen? Os für kleine größe. Und was machen O2, O3 anders als O1? Empfohlen ist -O2; als example vorgegeben ist -O3. Wo liegt da der Unterschied; was ist am Ende performanter?

 

Gibt diverse Threads hier dazu im Forum. Performanter ist im Grunde genommen gar nichts. Performancetechnisch gesehen ist es egal, welches O du verwendest. Könnte nur passieren, daß bei O3 mit diversen GCC-Zusatzcompilieroptionen einigen Sachen nicht compilieren bzw. hinterher nicht wie gewünscht laufen. Sinnvolle Infos gibt's hier: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 3. -USE-Flags:
> 
> Welche sollte ich da als Desktop-User anwählen? Das Profil hatte ich schon auf Desktop-User umgestellt. Ich will gnome (also gtk) verwenden, aber auch z.B. KPovModeller, was ja bekanntlich QT3 (oder 4?) benötigt. Ich will auch kompletten Multimedia-Support wie DVD-lesen, MP3 usw... Auch Avidemux muß drauf, also auch FFMPEG. Ich kann nur mit den Technischen Dingen wie SSL, SSE2, evo, 3DNow usw nicht viel anfangen. Ich will logischerweise Evolution nutzen, auch SSE2 hat mein Prozessor, SSL sollte bei email und web standart sein. Muß es deswegen extra angegeben werden?

 

Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Du setzt Dich ca. 5 Stunden hin, quälst Dich durch die ganze Use-Flagliste durch und versuchst ggf. über Google die Erklärung für diverse Use-Flags herauszufinden, die in der Doku nur unzureichend erklärt sind (ca. 80%) bzw. bei denen du keine Ahnung hast, wofür du die verwenden solltest. Als Ergebnis bekommst du dann wahrscheinlich eine Liste mit >300 zu installierenden Paketen und 1-2 Tage Compilierzeit.

2. Du nimmst die Use-Flags vom Default-Profil (wird bei Dir Desktop sein) und installierst einfach mal alles per default. Dann wirst du nach und nach festellen, daß Dir irgendwelche Features fehlen, z.B. JPG-, Gif-, MP3-Unterstützung usw. Die benötigten Use-Flags setzt du dann von Zeit zu Zeit, immer wenn irgendwas fehlt. Nachteil davon: Du bastelst vermutlich ein paar Monate am System, bevor es den Umfang hat, den du brauchst.

Generell: Bei Ubuntu sind alle Pakete mit jeglicher Unterstützung compiliert. Bei Gentoo regelst du das über die Use-Flags. Hat den Vorteil, daß du Dir so manches Paket sparst. Hat aber auch den Nachteil, daß du ewig am Basteln bist, bevor du "Dein optimiertes" System hast.

Praktisches Tool zum Editieren der Use-Flags: ufed

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 4. Kernel-Kompilierung:
> 
> Sollte ich die "Eigenschaften" fest einbinden, oder als Module ladbar machen? Also: [*] oder [M]?

 

Ansichtssache. Ich compilier alles fest rein, was ich auch als Modul ständig einbinden würde. D.h. bei lsmod stehen bei mir nur die Module der externen Pakete drin (nvidia, lirc, libafs). Sieht irgendwie "aufgeräumter" aus. 

Hat aber den Nachteil, daß du die Module nicht einfach so entladen und wieder neuladen kannst, wenn die mal spinnen. Hat andererseits den Vorteil, daß du Dir so'n Schnickschnack wie eine Initramdisk sparst.

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 5. Multimedia + others:
> 
> Ich habe einige Software, für die es kein Sourcecode gibt, wie den Adobe Flashplayer, Java,... usw. Geht dies mit Gentoo, obwohl es da keinen Sourcecode für gibt? Kann man dies installieren? Am besten per Portage? Und: wie sieht es mit den codecs aus? MP3, mpeg, xvid, divx, libdvdcss? Gibt es das? Gibt es auch Installationstutorials wie bei ubuntu?

 

Ist alles im Portage enthalten. Brauchst auch nicht so 'n Rotz wie Extra-Repositories und halboffizielle Quellen. Codecunterstützung aktivierst du über die Use-Flags. Die dazu nötigen Pakete sind auch alle im Portage (Realplayer, Quicktime, Windowscodecs, divx, xvid usw...)

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Welches Dateisystem?
> 
> Gibt es neuere Tests von Dateisystemen? Einerseits will ich mit 1-3 kb großen Dateien (und viele von der Sorte) operieren, andererseits auch große Iso's verwalten (700MB). Ich habe nur 20GB Festplatte, also gibt's nur ein root. Der tmp bzw. var/tmp füllt sich ja gerne mal beim rippen von CD's auf... Und dies kann ich leider nicht voraussehen.

 

Kleine Dateien -> Reiser (oder wenn du Dich traust, Reiser4)

Größere Dateien -> xfs, jfs

Alt und bewährt -> ext3

Alt und etwas neu aufgebohrt -> ext4

Eine 20GB-Platte könnte mit der Zeit etwas klein werden. Gentoo verschlingt gewöhnlich wesentlich mehr Festplattenspeicher als andere Distris. Liegt an den ganzen Sourcen, am Portage, den Kernelquellen usw. Dann solltest du auch noch beachten, daß alleine OpenOffice (wenn du nicht das Binary installierst) schon zum Compilieren >5 GB temporären Festplattenspeicher benötigt. Und natürlich gibt's nur ein Root. Wieviele würdest du denn normalerweise so an Roots anlegen?

PS: Isos, CDs, voraus

PPS: Willkommen im Forum

----------

## ttyuser

Na da sage ich mal Danke fuer die Antworten.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du steif nach distrowatch.com vorgehst, dann hast du noch 'ne ganze Menge Distris vor Dir...
> 
> 

 

Ne, mein Anliegen war, dass SuSE yu aufgeblaet, Debian zu alt, Fedora und PClinux nix aussergewoehnliches waren. Ubuntu war halt erstmal fuer die letzten Wochen etwas gutes. Die ganzen Jahre vorher hatte ich SuSE drauf. Gentoo wurde mir wegen der Performance ans Herz gelegt, und es ist halt mal etwas anderes...

 *Quote:*   

> Gab's 'nen Grund dafür? D.h. Fehler oder irgendwas? Wenn du diverse Use-Flags gesetzt hast, mußt du zwangsläufig auch damit leben, daß Dein Gentoo die dafür benötigten Pakete installieren will. Und das kann schon mal etwas dauern. Als ich für 5 Jahren mit Gentoo angefangen hab, konnte ich meinen PII-400 da erstmal 'ne Woche lang in die Ecke stellen und compilieren lassen. Hat dafür einen Vorteil, wenn du im Winter Gentoo installierst, sparst du Heizkosten. 

 

OK. Wie lange wuerde mein Laptop fuer ein Grundsystem mit OO und so benoetigen? 1GHz P3M? Tage?

 *Quote:*   

> Du setzt Dich ca. 5 Stunden hin, quälst Dich durch die ganze Use-Flagliste durch und versuchst ggf. über Google die Erklärung für diverse Use-Flags herauszufinden, die in der Doku nur unzureichend erklärt sind (ca. 80%) bzw. bei denen du keine Ahnung hast, wofür du die verwenden solltest. Als Ergebnis bekommst du dann wahrscheinlich eine Liste mit >300 zu installierenden Paketen und 1-2 Tage Compilierzeit. 

 

So habe ich es gemacht, und mir auch gedacht. Nur die Kompilierzeit...

Ansonsten bin ich schon jetzt von Gentoo ueberzeugt. Ist auch nicht das erste Linux. Nur habe ich die meiste Zeit mit Debian basiertem Paket Management verbracht. Portage ist komplett neu. Einfach genial...

Ich installier das System erstmal von der LiveCD. Was kaeme als naechstes? Anpassen der Use-Flags? Aendern der Sprache... Keymap, ganz wichtig.

----------

## Fuchs

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Na da sage ich mal Danke fuer die Antworten.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wenn du steif nach distrowatch.com vorgehst, dann hast du noch 'ne ganze Menge Distris vor Dir...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Die Performance ist vergleichbar, jedenfalls nicht merkbar besser. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gab's 'nen Grund dafür? D.h. Fehler oder irgendwas? Wenn du diverse Use-Flags gesetzt hast, mußt du zwangsläufig auch damit leben, daß Dein Gentoo die dafür benötigten Pakete installieren will. Und das kann schon mal etwas dauern. Als ich für 5 Jahren mit Gentoo angefangen hab, konnte ich meinen PII-400 da erstmal 'ne Woche lang in die Ecke stellen und compilieren lassen. Hat dafür einen Vorteil, wenn du im Winter Gentoo installierst, sparst du Heizkosten.  
> 
> OK. Wie lange wuerde mein Laptop fuer ein Grundsystem mit OO und so benoetigen? 1GHz P3M? Tage?
> ...

 

Was ist fuer Dich ein Grundsystem? 

Wenn da eine komplette Desktopumgebung, OpenOffice, Firefox und Konsorten mit bei sind: 

Ja, vielleicht 2 Tage, mit Userinteraktion.  Es sei denn Du wuerdest Binaerpakete nehmen. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Du setzt Dich ca. 5 Stunden hin, quälst Dich durch die ganze Use-Flagliste durch und versuchst ggf. über Google die Erklärung für diverse Use-Flags herauszufinden, die in der Doku nur unzureichend erklärt sind (ca. 80%) bzw. bei denen du keine Ahnung hast, wofür du die verwenden solltest. Als Ergebnis bekommst du dann wahrscheinlich eine Liste mit >300 zu installierenden Paketen und 1-2 Tage Compilierzeit.  
> 
> So habe ich es gemacht, und mir auch gedacht. Nur die Kompilierzeit...
> ...

 

Folge einfach der Anleitung. Schritt fuer Schritt. 

Die ist nicht umsonst da, die Reihenfolge ist auch nicht umsonst, 

und die ersten Schritte werden ausreichend gut beschrieben. 

Fuchs

----------

## musv

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo wurde mir wegen der Performance ans Herz gelegt,...

 

Die Performance ist grade einer der Gründe, wo Gentoo keinen gravierenden Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Distris hat. Bedenkst du die Zeit, die du in die Installation und in die Pflege (Updates) reinsteckst, verpufft der geringe Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, sofern es einen geben sollte - ich hab noch keinen feststellen können, gänzlich. Der Vorteil in Gentoo liegt darin, daß du halbwegs weißt, warum wo und was installiert ist. 

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> OK. Wie lange wuerde mein Laptop fuer ein Grundsystem mit OO und so benoetigen? 1GHz P3M? Tage?

 

Ich hab auch ein Notebook mit 1 Ghz P3, aber nur 512 mb Ram. Bei mir compiliert OpenOffice-2.3.1 allein schon knapp 14 Stunden, Firefox knapp 2 Stunden, KDElibs ebenfalls knapp 2 Stunden. 

Falls du noch einen anderen Rechner bei Dir rumstehen hast, der etwas mehr Leistung hat, solltest du dir Distcc. Ccache halte aufgrund der 20GB-Platte nicht für sonderlich sinnvoll. Als ich damals mein Notebook mit Gentoo bestückt hab, saß ich etwa 'ne Woche dran, bis ich alles installiert und eingerichtet hatte. Wobei ich wußte, welche spezielllen Einstellungen ich haben wollte und die Konfigurationen für Windowmanager und diverse Programme von meinem großen Rechner einfach so übernehmen konnte.

Reine Compilierzeit (ohne Probleme von zirkulären Abhängigkeiten, die bei größerer Menge von Use-Flags zwangsläufig auftreten) würde ich mal bei Dir so mit 3-4 Tagen ansetzen.

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Ich installier das System erstmal von der LiveCD. Was kaeme als naechstes? Anpassen der Use-Flags? Aendern der Sprache... Keymap, ganz wichtig.

 

Steht alles in der Anleitung. 

Kleiner Tip noch: Versuch die Installation sauber zu halten. 

Also "emerge xorg-server" ist überflüssig, weil der mit "emerge gnome" sowieso installiert wird. Alle Dateien, die du explizit installierst, stehen als Eintrag im World-File drin (/var/lib/portage/world). In dieser Datei sollten nur die "End-Pakete" drinstehen (Firefox, Gnome, OpenOffice). Alle Pakete, die nur als Abhängigkeit eines anderen Pakets installiert wurden, haben in dieser Datei nichts verloren. Sofern du das befolgst, kannst du Dein System für sehr lange Zeit relativ schlank und sauber halten. Solltest du mal eine Library aufgrund von Compilierfehlern oder ähnlichen nachinstallieren müssen, kannst du das mit "emerge -1 $paket" erledigen. 

Konsistenzüberprüfung der installierten Pakete erledigst du mit "revdep-rebuild" aus dem Paket gentoolkit. 

Löschen von nicht mehr benötigten Abhängikeiten machst du mit. "emerge -p --depclean" (Nach Überprüfung dann das -p entfernen).

----------

## Max Steel

Ich empfehle dir nach der Konfiguration von /etc/make.conf und dem prüfen des Profilsymlinks ein emerge -e system, damit dein System auf dem neuesten Stand steht, danach mit der Anleitung weitermachen.

So gabs bei mir jedenfalls immer keine nennenswerte Probleme.

----------

## nikaya

Ähm,wo ich gerade was von GRP lese... Du benutzt doch nicht den bösen Installer? --> Pro und Contra Installer

Wenn ja,lieber traditionell --> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Du lernst mehr und die Gefahr einer verhunzten Installation ist geringer.

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ist alles im Portage enthalten. Brauchst auch nicht so 'n Rotz wie Extra-Repositories und halboffizielle Quellen. 

 

An dieser Stelle wird früher oder später ein Veto kommen. Es gibt selbstverständlich auch bei Gentoo diverse Repositories (Overlays), teils für maximal aktuelle Pakete, teils öffnen auch die Devs ihre eigene 'Giftküche' und für viele teils auch hochspezielle Zwecke.

Was es so gibt ist z.B. hier zu finden

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Overlays

Deren Qualität unterliegt aber oft keiner/verbesserungsfähiger QA und/oder es kann zu hässlichen Querschlägern mit dem offiziellen Portagebaum kommen also für Anfänger besser Finger weg.

Ansonsten gilt wie im realen Leben - Erst laufen lernen, dann sich die Hörner abstoßen und dann kann man sich auch mal Hörner aufsetzen lassen ist das Motto.

@ttyuser:

Normalerweise gilt hier die Regel 'nur ein Thema pro Thread'

----------

## ttyuser

1 Thema je Thread ist mir schon klar; nur wollte ich mit diesen grundlegenden Fragen, die warscheinlich schon öfter auftauchten, nicht das Forum zumüllen.

Ich habe genug Infos zusammen, und werde am Wochenende, Freitag beginnend, das System zusammenbauen.

Danke für die umfangreichen Hilfestellungen! Da heißt's immer, die ubu-community ist gut; hier ist's besser.  :Wink: 

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Ähm,wo ich gerade was von GRP lese... Du benutzt doch nicht den bösen Installer?

 

Äh doch. Und nun habe ich jetzt wieder ein Ubuntu Kommandozeilensystem drauf...  :Confused: 

Möget ihr mir die Frage hier in diesem Thread verzeihen, aber warum um alles in der Welt wird reiserfs bei jedem Portage-tree-update langsamer?

----------

## schachti

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

>  *nikaya wrote:*   Ähm,wo ich gerade was von GRP lese... Du benutzt doch nicht den bösen Installer? 
> 
> Äh doch. Und nun habe ich jetzt wieder ein Ubuntu Kommandozeilensystem drauf... 

 

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Installation per Hand nach Handbuch vorzunehmen. Der Installer ist aus meiner Sicht leider noch in einem frühen Alpha-Stadium und bekannt dafür, Probleme zu machen.

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Möget ihr mir die Frage hier in diesem Thread verzeihen, aber warum um alles in der Welt wird reiserfs bei jedem Portage-tree-update langsamer?

 

Vermutlich, weil ReiserFS bei vielen kleinen Dateien, die sich oft ändern, stark zum Fragmentieren neigt.

----------

## ttyuser

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *ttyuser wrote:*    *nikaya wrote:*   Ähm,wo ich gerade was von GRP lese... Du benutzt doch nicht den bösen Installer? 
> 
> Äh doch. Und nun habe ich jetzt wieder ein Ubuntu Kommandozeilensystem drauf...  
> 
> Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Installation per Hand nach Handbuch vorzunehmen. Der Installer ist aus meiner Sicht leider noch in einem frühen Alpha-Stadium und bekannt dafür, Probleme zu machen.

 

So habe ich es auch vor. Deswegen peilte ich Freitag an. Die Internetverbindung ist super, ich sitze direkt am mirror, und kann mit 100mbit ziehen...

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *ttyuser wrote:*   Möget ihr mir die Frage hier in diesem Thread verzeihen, aber warum um alles in der Welt wird reiserfs bei jedem Portage-tree-update langsamer? 
> 
> Vermutlich, weil ReiserFS bei vielen kleinen Dateien, die sich oft ändern, stark zum Fragmentieren neigt.

 

Ich nehme vorzugsweise XFS... Wobei sämtliche Benchmarks, die ich gefunden habe, extrem alt oder wiedersprüchlich sind... selbst ist der Mann...

----------

## schachti

Bei XFS sollte Dir bewußt sein, dass man das Dateisystem nicht verkleinern kann, und dass (wenn Du XFS mit den Standard-Einstellungen verwendest) im Falle eines Stromausfalls massiver Datenverlust droht. Siehe dazu auch http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap4:

 *Quote:*   

> We only recommend using this filesystem on Linux systems with high-end SCSI and/or fibre channel storage and an uninterruptible power supply. Because XFS aggressively caches in-transit data in RAM, improperly designed programs (those that don't take proper precautions when writing files to disk and there are quite a few of them) can lose a good deal of data if the system goes down unexpectedly.

 

----------

## ttyuser

Damn...

Doch lieber Ext3? Wobei ich wegen der Performance Reiserfs bevorzugen wollte. Bringt nix, da fragmentierung alles zunichte macht... XFS wegen der verzögerten Speicherung (habe keine Probleme mit Stromlöchern...). Fällt wegen der resizing-Fähigkeit weg. Gibt es erfahrungswerte mit JFS? Oder die Möglichkeit Reiser4 zu verwenden?

----------

## schachti

Ich persönlich setze auf ext3 mit mount-Option data=journal - das ist jedoch lediglich mein persönlicher Favorit, andere sehen das wieder ganz anders. Außerdem ist ext3 sicher nicht in immer das schnellste Dateisystem (was mir relativ egal ist, wenn es auf die Datensicherheit ankommt). Gibt sicherlich schon hunderte Threads hier im Forum, die regelrecht in Glaubenskriege ausarten, welches Dateisystem das beste ist.   :Wink: 

Was Reiser4 angeht: Einige schwören darauf - da es aber (noch?) nicht im Vanilla Kernel enthalten ist, wäre ich damit tendenziell vorsichtig.

Mit JFS habe ich selbst keine Erfahrungen gemacht, habe bisher allerdings einige relativ positive Erfahrungsberichte gelesen.

Was sich in vielen Fällen anbietet, ist, das für den jeweiligen Zweck geeignete Dateisystem zu wählen: zum Beispiel / und /home auf ext3 mit data=journal, die Filmsammlung auf XFS, den ccache auf ReiserFS, /usr/portage in einem SquashFS-Image usw.

----------

## ttyuser

Das würde genügend Plattenplatz vorraussetzen. Den habe ich aber leider nicht. Ein RAM-Image fällt wegen nur 768MiBi auch weg...

An und für sich ist mir Datenverlust völlig egal, wichtige Daten werden auf der externen (NTFS) in einem TrueCrypt Image gespeichert... Nur sieht das bei mehreren Tagen kompilierzeit ganz anders aus. Bei ubuntu ziehe ich den Inhalt der Partition neu drauf, mach den Grub in den MBR und fertig... Bei Gentoo würde ich dann zum Tastaturnager werden...

Ich glaube, ich werde mal einige Benchmarks ausführen, und sie dann posten...

----------

## franzf

Bitte, bitte denk dran dass sich bei expat die ABI geändert hat. Heißt für dich nur dass du vor dem ersten update (emerge --update world - siehe Installationshandbuch) ein emerge -1av expat machen solltest.

Schau mal hier rein, da steht noch mehr.

Ich weiß nicht ob die restlichen Pakete bei der Basisinstallation auch schon drauf sind (curl, XML-Parser, gettext), wenn ja diese auch noch installieren. Danach sicherheitshalber ein revdep-rebuild -X. (revdep-rebuild ist im Paket gentoolkit)

Jetzt kannst du wie im Handbuch beschrieben mit dem normalen update weitermachen.

Ich sag das nur zur Sicherheit, nicht dass du nachher mit massenhaft Kompilierfehlern dastehst  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ttyuser

OK, nur bin ich ja nun bei Gentoo, nicht um willenlos Befehle auszuführen. Was macht die -1av -Endung?

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht ob die restlichen Pakete bei der Basisinstallation auch schon drauf sind (curl, XML-Parser, gettext), wenn ja diese auch noch installieren.

 

Hier komm ich nicht mit. Wenn sie installiert sind, soll ich sie installieren? Sorry, aber ich bin ein noob auf Gentoo und Portage. Das klingt für mich wie "Wenn Du schon ein Zugticket gekauft hast, kauf es am Automaten"...  :Embarassed: 

revdep-rebuild -X

Was macht das? Wofür? Wieso kann ich nicht nach Handbuch vorgehen?

----------

## franzf

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> OK, nur bin ich ja nun bei Gentoo, nicht um willenlos Befehle auszuführen. Was macht die -1av -Endung?

 

-1 (--oneshot): installiert das Programm trägt es aber nicht ins worldfile ein (bei Abhängigkeiten wie expat ist es nur zusätzlicher "Müll" für das worldfile -- ganz grob  :Wink: )

-a (--ask): zeigt dir die Pakete welche installiert werden und warten auf dein yes bevor es ans Installieren geht

-v (--verbose): Zeigt dir u.A. alle USE-Flags, ob neu/Update, usw. brauchst du nicht unbedibgt - ich hab mich aber so dran gewöhnt dass ich es immer mitschreib  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*   Ich weiß nicht ob die restlichen Pakete bei der Basisinstallation auch schon drauf sind (curl, XML-Parser, gettext), wenn ja diese auch noch installieren. 
> 
> Hier komm ich nicht mit. Wenn sie installiert sind, soll ich sie installieren? Sorry, aber ich bin ein noob auf Gentoo und Portage. Das klingt für mich wie "Wenn Du schon ein Zugticket gekauft hast, kauf es am Automaten"... 

 

Ja  :Smile:  Aber nur weil die neue Karte nicht in die alten Kartenentwerter passt  :Wink:  (Sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen  :Very Happy:  aber wenn du so anfängst  :Smile: )

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild -X
> 
> Was macht das? Wofür? Wieso kann ich nicht nach Handbuch vorgehen?

 

Das überprüft ob deine Binaries noch alle richtig gelinkt sind oder ob zugelinkte Libraries usw. noch da sind.

(War jetzt alles seeeehr knapp, aber sollte reichen um es ungefähr zu verstehen  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> [...] Was macht die -1av -Endung?

 

Selber suchen bildet  :Mr. Green: 

```
man emerge
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        --oneshot (-1)
> 
>               Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world file for later updating.
> ...

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ttyuser

OK, und was ist expat? Brauch ich das?

Ja, selbst lesen ist gut gesagt. Ich hab Gentoo nicht vor mir. Schlage mich mit Windoofs XtraPomäßig rum. Ich will Gentoo von der Konsole her installieren. Selbst mit links macht sich dann das Nachfragen bei Problemen richtig doof, deswegen versuche ich die Probleme im vorhinein zu klären...  :Crying or Very sad:  Aber nach Murphy geht trotzdem irgendetwas schief...

----------

## franzf

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> OK, und was ist expat? Brauch ich das?

 

```
$ eix expat

[I] dev-libs/expat

     Available versions:  1.95.7 ~1.95.7-r1 1.95.8 ~2.0.0 2.0.1 {test}

     Installed versions:  2.0.1(00:37:03 07.11.2007)

     Homepage:            http://expat.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         XML parsing libraries

```

XML machen heutzutage viele - und viele von denen verwenden expat zum Parsen. Wenn sich da also was in der ABI (->wikipedia fragen (Binärschnittstelle)) ändert laufen die ganzen Anwendungen nicht mehr... Also sehr zentral das expat  :Wink: 

----------

